

Let your Foursquare data out of the box. - jm3
http://jm3.net/foursquare

======
jm3
I would like to visualize this in an interactive time-series, maybe with
yelp/dopplr/wikipedia annotations plus the ability to add notes. nokia once
had a great UI for stuff like this called LifeBlog, but if memory serves it
was windows-only and is no longer around.

This could obviously have been done with the 4s API but i felt it would be
quicker to do it the way i've shown here.

